
Firesheep, three weeks later: Fallout - makethetick
http://codebutler.com/firesheep-three-weeks-later-fallout
======
aw3c2
This is not about a new tool called Fallout if the headline made you believe
so (I did). This is just an article summing up Firesheep.

I found it very hard to read and there was nothing new in it. So unless you
lived under a rock the past weeks, you can safely skip this.

